# 1V Electric Urn



## Gr390ry (5/8/14)

So I scored the below 30L electric urn from my step dad. It looks pretty old school so the plan is to clean it up and use it as a 1V system BIAB, upgrading from my 19L pot on the stove which the wife is happy about.





I will be cleaning up the legs/stand and re-spray it, fitting a ball value and temp probe. Hopefully it works well.

Any tips from urn brewers out there are appreciated, or anything extra you think I'd need to complete the build. 

I'll update the thread as I go until she is complete.


----------



## superstock (5/8/14)

Get a electrician to give the once over before you switch it on.


----------



## jatterbury (5/8/14)

Hey Gr390ry,

I use a very very similar boiler except mine is 50litres and has two elements. same old style with bottom drain and element cover. With mine I did the following:

- Replace Elements due to gunk build up/looked a bit dodgy ( Got elements from uxcell )
- Built control box that allows each element to be individually controlled and variable power to provide temperature control.
- Mine has a centre post that the element cover sits on. I replaced this with a threaded bolt/wingnut as during a vigorous boil the element cover would lift occasionally.

I use it solely for BIAB and have come across the following possible issues.

- Not a blingy as other urns ( only a concern if you like shiny toys )
- If you plan on using the centre/bottom drain you may get a bit more trub in the fermenter, as the drain hole is in the centre of a flat base.
- During the boil I take a litre of wort out of the drain and put it back in the boiler, otherwise there's a couple of hundred ml sitting in the pipe that doesn't get boiled.

That's about all I can think of that is specific to that type of urn, otherwise the usual considerations for exposed elements apply.


----------



## Gr390ry (5/8/14)

jatterbury said:


> Hey Gr390ry,
> 
> I use a very very similar boiler except mine is 50litres and has two elements. same old style with bottom drain and element cover. With mine I did the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I didn't even think about the element cover moving during the boil, great tip. You do have any photos of the mods you have done to your urn at all?

I'm planning on building a hop spider to try and help reduce turn going into the FV as I would like to use the drain. Might have to change if it doesn't work though.


----------



## jatterbury (5/8/14)

No photos at the moment, I'll get a couple in the next day or two.

Hop spider would be sweet actually, I should build one aswell.


----------



## wombil (5/8/14)

How about that,
I got the same thing,is an old copper clothes boiler ,made in brisbane by UMI in the early 1950"s. After changing hands a few times it became malleys at Buranda.
Goes like a bewty on 2 elements and I turn one off for most of the boil.I do 42 litre batches no worry.
My brother in law asked me to take to the tip for him but I stuc it under the house for years before I started BIAB..
It's 60 year old now and still going strong and will still be going when all the chinese junk is stuffed.
Made in Brissy by aussie workers.
Cant even make a tin opener here now.Greedy bastards and polititians have exported all our knowlege and jobs.
Can't go wrong with that one greg.


----------



## Gr390ry (21/8/14)

So I've had one of my sparky mates take a look over and he (quickly I may add) said everything looks in order and it should run fine.

Fired it up to test it out with jut 15L and it ran perfect until I got to boil, it ran the boil for about 5 mins before it tripped the circuit. My mate will have a better look next time (plus we won't drink so much beer before hand) anyone know of why this would be causing the issue?


----------



## 123Boof86 (21/8/14)

I'm new here mate but if your running off a power board it may trip at boil point has in may punch more power to get to that point and over load

Main thing is it is drawing heaps of power like two kettles and a microwave on at the same time 
May need to change the power supply to the element or both 
Hope it helps but it may not 
Cheers Mick


----------



## Gr390ry (21/8/14)

The wife did have the washing machine on which both were on the same power point? Might try it again with less power on around it?


----------



## 123Boof86 (21/8/14)

Yeah the old overload is a pain but if your house/shed is new is a great thing in the long run

We have the same issue running a separate cabin and a barn where we brew and make wine 

Give it a go like you said with nothing else it might help and if you have a good power board try running through that saves re setting the clock on every thing also will tell you If it's the urn 
But a washing machine if it heats water or on a high spin and then a urn trying to heat at boil may tell your safety switch in your fuse box to say enough is enough
Because we can drink with no clothes but we will be unhappy to buy a beer just a thought


----------

